# Rundungsfehler bei Gleitkommazahlen von Java nach SQL



## K-Man (6. Nov 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe ein Problem. Ich möchte Gleitkommazahlen von Java nach SQL portieren. Leider kommt in der Datenbank immer eine andere Zahl an. Wenn ich zB die Zahl 263,4010563 von Java in eine SQL Datenbank (MS SQL Server 2005) portieren möchte, dann kommt zb 263,40106201171875 in die DB. Was mache ich falsch?

Ich benutze StoredProcedures. Ich hab ja mal gelesen, dass Java-double SQL-float entspricht. Hab ja schon alle Varianten ausprobiert. Welchen Datentyp muss ich wo verwenden, damit die Zahl unverfälscht ankommt?


----------



## Lim_Dul (6. Nov 2008)

Sie kommt doch unverfälscht an 

Gleitkommazahlen sind per Definition nicht genau. Mit double erreichst du eine höhere Genauigkeit, ansonsten musst du auf BigDecimal ausweichen, die exakt ist


----------



## K-Man (6. Nov 2008)

Ok ich hab es mit Java (BigDecimal) und SQL (decimal(38,18)) gemacht und es hat geklappt. Ist das 38, 18 so richtig?

Vielen Dank.


----------

